# Are these seeds????



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was observing my little friends when I noticed some fuzzy stuff on one of my plants. I have a log with a live bladed plant on it (bought at LFS) that looks like Anubias that's just on driftwood. Anyways, in the past I've never had much luck with having plants established so well in a tank (due to impatience). Subsequently, I've never had a chance to see them germinate.

Thank everyone in advance.



p.s. they look like evenly spread dandelion seeds. Just on the one edge also. I haven't seen them anywhere else.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

What specie is that Anubia ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like coffeefolia. Can you get a closer shot of that. I have never seen seeds on mine.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

and by the way Anubias don't sprout under water seeds only when grown emersed they sprout white flowers kinda like Peace Lillys, so I think its probably just algae. Heres the info I found on a plant forum, 
''If the Anubias flowers under water, it can't be fertilized and thus won't form any seeds.

Anubias belongs to the Araceae family, similar to Cryptocoryne. The flower of the Anubias contains male and female parts, but mother nature has ensured that the flower won't self pollinate itself. When the flower first opened, the female part is receptive to the pollen. However, the pollen from the male part of the flower will only be fully developed after the 2nd/3rd day, which by that time, the female part is no longer receptive.

So in order to get seeds, you must have at least 2 flowers, and they must open about 2-3 days apart, so that you can collect the pollen from the older flower using a brush and then use it to fertilize the newly open flower. Cryptocoryne also have the same mode of reproduction.

It will take about 8 to 10 weeks for the Anubias seeds to develop, depending on the species. It will take about 10 days for the seeds to sprout in moist condition and a very long time, a few months, for the leaves to grow to 1 inch.''


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang... I read a lot online and from photos, it appears that it was some kind of fungus (sad face). I found small strands of similar looking stuff on the driftwood. I JUST took out the wood and boiled it. Whilst boiling, I was reading more about it. It turns out that boiling isn't the proper way to go. Yes, it kills the fungus. However, it kills beneficial bacteria. Soooo, I was able to remove the plant and finish my wc and replanting the driftwood plant. Photos below...

Anubias





Melon Sword


Tank NOW


Thanks for looking and for help!

p.s. I found another smaller platy fry while doing my rearranging/wc!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I couldn't really tell from pic, If not a fungus it may be hydra's.
And I would pull plant out if possible and wipe off the offending growth and not treat tank with anything. And keep up in water changes.


----------

